# tue notizie



## brian

Ciao,

come si può esprimere in francese l'idea "dammi tue notizie," nel senso di novità nella tua vita, ecc.?

Si può dire _Donne-moi tes nouvelles_? Altri suggerimenti?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Brian. Il Garzanti suggerisce: _'donne-moi *de* tes nouvelles'..._


----------



## brian

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Brian. Il Garzanti suggerisce: _'donne-moi *de* tes nouvelles'..._



Ma va'... che strana 'sta lingua.  Grazie, Necsus.


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Brian. E il Larousse conferma, se mai servisse:
1 [...] _non abbiamo notizie di lui_ nous n'avons pas *de* nouvelles de lui, on est sans nouvelles de lui; _chiederò sue notizie_ je prendrai *de* ses nouvelles, je demanderai *de* ses nouvelles.


----------



## elroy

brian8733 said:


> Ma va'... che strana 'sta lingua.


 À mon avis ce n'est pas du tout étrange.  On veut que la personne nous donne _quelques_ nouvelles, mais pas nécessairement toutes.  C'est donc le "de" du partitif.


----------



## brian

Oui, mais c'est juste qu'il me semblait étrange que l'on utilise le partitif avec un _adjectif possessif_. Ma ripensandoci non mi sembra più così strano. 

Merci !


----------

